# Dikhololo sale of weeks, closing company/agent recommendation?



## jdetar (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello,

I have 4 1-bedroom units with Dikhololo that I purchased from Scott Riddle years ago (RIP, so sad). At that time he handled the closing and I will be listing these for sale soon, so I don't know how to actually facilitate the closing without him. I asked the resort and they just handed over a large pile of papers.. not something that looks too simple or comfortable to handle myself.

Does anyone know of a reputable, and reasonable closing company who could help facilitate this? Thanks!


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 3, 2017)

jdetar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 4 1-bedroom units with Dikhololo that I purchased from Scott Riddle years ago (RIP, so sad). At that time he handled the closing and I will be listing these for sale soon, so I don't know how to actually facilitate the closing without him. I asked the resort and they just handed over a large pile of papers.. not something that looks too simple or comfortable to handle myself.
> 
> Does anyone know of a reputable, and reasonable closing company who could help facilitate this? Thanks!


Wow, it's been a long time since this has been a topic, but as I recall, try one of the SA brokers such as Cape Escapes or Arrowwood.


----------



## SciTchr (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello,
I have bought a DIK week from an owner who handled it herself and I also sold the same week many years later handling it myself. The papers look ominous, but it is not really hard. You do have to get original signatures from the buyer - no faxing. Luckily for me, my TUG buyer lived 45 minutes from me so we met in the middle. Otherwise you would have to mail them back and forth (certified would be best). After papers are signed by both parties they need to be snail mailed to DIK. So, it takes some time but is not hard. DIK helped me with the steps. So, I would suggest looking carefully at the papers they send, ask questions of them and be ready with the procedure for when you find a buyer. Really - not hard. Good luck!



jdetar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 4 1-bedroom units with Dikhololo that I purchased from Scott Riddle years ago (RIP, so sad). At that time he handled the closing and I will be listing these for sale soon, so I don't know how to actually facilitate the closing without him. I asked the resort and they just handed over a large pile of papers.. not something that looks too simple or comfortable to handle myself.
> 
> Does anyone know of a reputable, and reasonable closing company who could help facilitate this? Thanks!


----------



## silentg (Mar 4, 2017)

I returned my Dikhololo week, I used it for about 20 years and got good trades. No need of it anymore. 
I had the deed and all communication with the resort. So we have parted ways.
Silentg


----------



## Nicky (Apr 6, 2017)

Im so sorry to hear about Scott, he purchased many of the weeks from us in South Africa.
If you need any assistace with any South African timeshare  please contact me, I woud be happy to assist.
I am actually looking to buy Dikhololo weeks 1 bedroom - fixed/peak weeks ( not flexi).
Regards
Nicky


----------



## custcarcen (Apr 11, 2017)

Nicky said:


> Im so sorry to hear about Scott, he purchased many of the weeks from us in South Africa.
> If you need any assistace with any South African timeshare  please contact me, I woud be happy to assist.
> I am actually looking to buy Dikhololo weeks 1 bedroom - fixed/peak weeks ( not flexi).
> Regards
> Nicky


And I'm interested in a 2BR Fixed Peak week. Email me if anyone has one.
Mike


----------

